# The 2011/2012 Season



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

So spring is just around the corner, and opera houses are starting to announce the seasons for next year. The Met did it a while ago, but I figure more and more houses are going to do it in the following weeks.
I figured it could be useful with a thread with what the different houses are doing next season.

The Oslo Opera just announced their 2011/2012 season, and I'm rather exited, although I do think they have far too many concerts (16) in relation to the number of operas (18). They are also doing 17 ballets or so.

The whole 2011/2012 season can be found here

The opera season of 2011/2012 for the Oslo opera house is as follows:

Die Zauberflöte (Co-production between the National Center for the Performing Arts, Beijing; The Hong Kong Opera and The Norwegian Opera and Ballet) by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Fruen fra havet (The Lady from the Sea (as in the Ibsen play)) by Ragnar Søderlind

Peter Grimes by Benjamin Britten

Korall Koral (a children's opera) by Maja Ratkje

Askepott (Cinderella - A children's opera)

Il barbiere di Siviglia by Gioacchino Rossini

Macbeth by Guiseppe Verdi

El Cimarrón by Hanz Werner Henze

La Bohéme by Giacomo Puccini

Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner

Aïda by Guiseppe Verdi

Il ritorno d'Ulisso in patria by Claudio Monteverdi

Den fjerde nattevakt (I don't know the English translation, and I can't be bothered looking it up) by Gisle Kverndokk

Lillebror og Knerten by Composition students at the Oslo conservatory

WarSumUp by Santa Ratniece, Gilbert Nouno and The Irrepressibles

Operation Opera by Helge Iberg and Bendik Hofseth

La finta giardinera by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

The opera lab (The testing grounds)
Un grande spettacolo

Homecoming by Christian Eggen

Overall, I do think next year's season in Oslo is a good one. Several new Norwegian operas, which is something to be exited about, although I do think the number of operas is a bit too small. They have been doing far too many concerts lately, and I would very much like them to do more operas and less concerts. There is already a concert house in Oslo.
But, with that said, it is a very exiting season. Stefan Herheim is directing La Bohéme, which should be a lot of fun. The Tristan should be interesting as well.
But I'm not too sure about doing Barbiere on the second stage.

Are there other exiting opera seasons around the globe?


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

Not officially announced yet but Intermezzo has published this list for the Royal Opera House:

Il Trittico (part new)
Sep 2011
Richard Jones directs all three parts. Two new productions will be added to the existing Gianni Schicchi with different designers for each. Eva Maria Westbroek, Anja Harteros, Aleksandrs Antonenko, cond Antonio Pappano

Faust (revival)
Sep/Oct 2011
Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Rene Pape, Vittorio Grigolo, Angela Gheorghiu//Malin Byström (or more likely just Malin Byström....), cond Pido

Die fliegende Holländer (revival)
Oct/Nov 2011
Anja Kampe, Endrik Wottrich, Falk Struckmann, Stephen Milling, cond Jeffrey Tate

La traviata (revival)
Oct 2011 - Jan 2012(!)
3 casts & conductors
1) Poplavskaya, Valenti, Nucci
2) Perez, Beczala, Keenlyside
3) mixed cast including Netrebko/Jaho and Grigolo

Placido Domingo 40th anniversary gala
27 & 30 Oct 2011 (with gala dinner on 27)
"Not quite" the three final acts of Rigoletto, Boccanegra and Otello "with old friends and rising stars" including Antonio Pappano

La Sonnambula
Nov 2011
Eglise Gutierrez

Die Meistersinger (revival)
Dec 2011/Jan 2012
John Tomlinson as Pogner, Emma Bell as Eva, Wolfgang Koch as Sachs, Simon O'Neill as Walther, Peter Coleman-Wright as Beckmesser, Toby Spence as David cond Pappano

Mozart cycle:
Don Giovanni (revival)
Jan/Feb 2012
2 casts / 12 shows including Gerald Finley, Erwin Schrott, Matthew Polenzani, Pavol Breslik, cond Colin Davis

Così fan tutte (revival)
Jan/Feb 2012
Tom Allen as Don Alfonso

Le nozze di Figaro (revival)
Feb/Mar 2012
Aleksandra Kurzak, Kate Royal, Simon Keenlyside, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, cond Pappano
Rusalka (Jossi Wieler and Sergio Morabito Salzburg 2008 prodn)
Feb/Mar 2012
Camilla Nylund, Bryan Hymel, Petra Lang, cond Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Miss Fortune
Mar 2012
New opera by Judith Weir, will premiere at Bregenz in July 2011. Director Shi-Zheng Chen, who directed Damon Albarn’s dodgy Monkey. With Emma Bell, Jacques Imbrailo

Rigoletto (revival)
Mar/Apr 2012
Vittorio Grigolo, Ekaterina Siurina, cond John Eliot Gardiner

La Fille du Regiment (revival)
Apr/May 2012
Patricia Ciofi, Colin Lee

La Bohème (revival)
Apr-Jun 2012
Roberto Alagna 

Falstaff (new prod Robert Carsen)
May 2012
Ambrogio Maestri as Falstaff, Ana Maria Martinez, cond Gatti

Salome (revival)
May/Jun 2012
Angela Denoke, Rosalind Plowright, cond Andris Nelsons

Les Troyens (new prod David McVicar)
Jun/Jul 2012
New prod McVicar
Anna Caterina Antonacci, Eva Maria Westbroek, Jonas Kaufmann, cond Pappano

Otello
Jul 2012
Aleksandrs Antonenko in title role


Les Troyens is very tempting, and it looks like a great cast for Figaro (though I saw that production - assuming it's a revival of the same one - last year and have it on DVD ). Also tempted by La Traviata, if only to see Netrebko for the first time, in a role that she is obviously very accomplished at singing.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That Falstaff sounds exiting. Maestri is my favourite living Falstaff at the moment.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

danslenoir said:


> Les Troyens is very tempting, and it looks like a great cast for Figaro (though I saw that production - assuming it's a revival of the same one - last year and have it on DVD ). Also tempted by La Traviata, if only to see Netrebko for the first time, in a role that she is obviously very accomplished at singing.


These are two of my favorite operas, and of course seeing Anna Netrebko La Bellissima in La Traviata would be a dream come true.

Would you tell me the exact dates for these performances once you find out?

I may plan a trip to London to see at least one of the two.

Thanks.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

De Nederlandse Oper

including

Iphigénie en Tauride
Elektra
Idomeneo
Orest
Deidamia
Il turco in Italia
Don Carlo


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Royal Opera House



> LES TROYENS
> 25 June 2012
> Hector Berlioz's rarely performed operatic epic Les Troyens (The Trojans) returns
> to the stage of the Royal Opera House for its first complete performances since
> ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Royal Opera House


So is this the one we're attending, Annie? Is June 25 the final date?
And since I'm planning to spend a week, is there anything else worth seeing, that week?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That will be opening night - it will run into July.

It might be hard to get tickets - apparently you get priority if you become a Friend but you can only get a limited number of tickets.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> That will be opening night - it will run into July.
> 
> It might be hard to get tickets - apparently you get priority if you become a Friend but you can only get a limited number of tickets.


Not even 4 tickets? As far as I know, the only people who have confirmed that they'll be attending so far are you, Annie, and the two of us here (Mr. and Mrs. Almaviva). And isn't jflatter also a member? So if he and Alan and spouses decide to go, it's four more. So as long as Covent Garden subscribers/friends can get at least 4 tickets per member, we're fine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Annie told me she was restricted for 2 for the whole of the Simon Boccanegra run, and 2 for Tosca.

Aksel might join us depending on finances.

More of us might have to join as Friends.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Munich.

What a fantastic line up



> Angela Gheorghiu, Edita Gruberova, Diana Damrau (doing all ladies in the Hoffmann!!!!), Anja Harteros, Rene Fleming, Sophie Koch, Martina Serafin, Anna Netrebko, Joyce DiDonato, Ramón Vargas, Jonas Kaufmann, *Joseph Calleja*, *Simon Keenlyside*, Pavol Breslik, *John Relyea*, Bryn Terfel, Alan Held (the new Hollender), Lawrence Brownlee, Klaus Florian Vogt, Rolando Villazón (Hoffmann!!!), *Mariusz Kwiecień* (Posa!), *René Pape* (Filippo!), Lance Ryan, etc etc


Even adding in the cost of flights, it's actually cheaper for me to attend an opera in Munich than at ROH.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Munich.
> 
> What a fantastic line up


Just move there. I'm sharing a flat with you.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Just move there. I'm sharing a flat with you.


Deal 

Even line at a time with Google your German is still better than mine!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

La Scala. Can't say anything would have me looking at flights to Malpensa.

I do want to go one day but not sure my Italian is good enough to buy on line with confidence. Knowing the words & being able to sing along to _Caro nome_ isn't a lot of use.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> La Scala. Can't say anything would have me looking at flights to Malpensa.
> 
> I do want to go one day but not sure my Italian is good enough to buy on line with confidence. Knowing the words & being able to sing along to _Caro nome_ isn't a lot of use.


Well I'd go to Laurent Pelly's new Manon with Dessay (they spelt her first name wrong), Polenzani and Shimell; Siegfried with Nina Stemme in the hopes that Lance Ryan now knows the part well enough to sing without his eyes glued on the conductor ALL THE TIME (as in the Mehta ring).

Munich has all the good men - too much Marcelo Alvarez in there for me. But Anna is pitching up a couple of times.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> La Scala. Can't say anything would have me looking at flights to Malpensa.
> 
> I do want to go one day but not sure my Italian is good enough to buy on line with confidence. Knowing the words & being able to sing along to _Caro nome_ isn't a lot of use.


Richard Strauss*Die Frau ohne Schatten*
*Mar. 2012:* 11, 14, 17, 20, 24, 27 I'm tempted. One of my very favorite operas. What about TC Opera Mini-Convention #2? Nat and I can handle the Italian.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> So spring is just around the corner, and opera houses are starting to announce the seasons for next year. The Met did it a while ago, but I figure more and more houses are going to do it in the following weeks.
> I figured it could be useful with a thread with what the different houses are doing next season.
> 
> The Oslo Opera just announced their 2011/2012 season, and I'm rather exited, although I do think they have far too many concerts (16) in relation to the number of operas (18). They are also doing 17 ballets or so.
> ...


What depresses me is the obscene number of different operas each season (60+) at the Mariinsky theater. I wish I lived in St. Petersburg.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> La Scala. Can't say anything would have me looking at flights to Malpensa.
> 
> I do want to go one day but not sure my Italian is good enough to buy on line with confidence. Knowing the words & being able to sing along to _Caro nome_ isn't a lot of use.


My one experience flying in and out of Malpensa nine years ago left me less than fond of this airport. The flight in was uneventful. Flying out was another matter. The transportation hall was structured so that airline check-in counters were perpendicular, rather than parallel, to it. So you couldn't see the front of the counter WITH THE AIRLINE'S NAME when you walked by. The airline identification was not posted on the counter side where you could see it, either, and forget trying to walk around to the front -- security ropes made that impossible. The information booth was not staffed. Fortunately, I came upon some business travelers who spoke English and pointed me toward Delta's counter.

I also discovered that operas are not a useful source of conversational Italian . . . :lolDuring my visit, I stayed with an American ex-pat friend in Como -- she had organized a concert for Siegfried Jerusalem at one of the local villas -- and spent the entire time speaking either English or German!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Richard Strauss*Die Frau ohne Schatten*
> *Mar. 2012:* 11, 14, 17, 20, 24, 27 I'm tempted. One of my very favorite operas. What about TC Opera Mini-Convention #2? Nat and I can handle the Italian.


 I don't have any Annual Leave left - my leave year is 31st March - 1st April.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> My one experience flying in and out of Malpensa nine years ago left me less than fond of this airport. The flight in was uneventful. Flying out was another matter. The transportation hall was structured so that airline check-in counters were perpendicular, rather than parallel, to it. So you couldn't see the front of the counter WITH THE AIRLINE'S NAME when you walked by. The airline identification was not posted on the counter side where you could see it, either, and forget trying to walk around to the front -- security ropes made that impossible. The information booth was not staffed. Fortunately, I came upon some business travelers who spoke English and pointed me toward Delta's counter.
> 
> I also discovered that operas are not a useful source of conversational Italian . . . :lolDuring my visit, I stayed with an American ex-pat friend in Como -- she had organized a concert for Siegfried Jerusalem at one of the local villas -- and spent the entire time speaking either English or German!)


LOL, welcome to Italy... I never had any problem flying in or out of Malpensa, but that's Italy for ya. I guess I was able to walk around the troubles because I knew what to expect already...

Wow, a private concert at a villa in Como! Nice friends you've got!:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> LOL, welcome to Italy... I never had any problem flying in or out of Malpensa, but that's Italy for ya. I guess I was able to walk around the troubles because I knew what to expect already...


I used to fly in and out of Linate once a month. The Italians have managed to build this airport in the foggiest part of the PO valley, and the fun was always wondering whether you were going to land safely or be diverted somewhere else. I remember once when the pilot decided to land, nearly got there, changed his mind, flew off again, and then came back for another go. I was going through a flying phobia at that time and this didn't help it!


----------

